# PLQ 2012



## Mojo Magnum (17 Jan 2012)

I have the good fortune of attending a Mod 6 in Aldershot in the near future.  Having been away from the office I have not had eyes on any joining instructions etc.  As I begin my pre course prep I have the ussual questions coming to mind.....   Can anyone offer some insight  into what awaits, smart prep/ pre study tips etc?

Current info only please and thank you.


----------



## dangerboy (17 Jan 2012)

Something a lot of students have trouble with is the basic map and compass. If those skills are current it will make it easier when you hit the field as you have to lead a patrol.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (12 Feb 2012)

Three weeks left on this course.  It is well organised and conducted in a learning environment.  If you're gonna do it, this is the place.


----------

